# ***pectoral fin problem - pictures***



## LadySamsara (Aug 29, 2015)

I previously had a similar problem with my Betta. A very little piece of his Anal fin was hanging down. This was quite a few months ago and now it looks as if that piece has disappeared and there is a small space missing. Now, overnight, right in the middle of his Pectoral fin is longer than the rest of the fin. It looks to be about 1/4 inch longer. This happened overnight and all water parameters are fine. Also, I do not know the name of it (Not on fin chart), there is a fin hanging down just below his chin. When I noticed the Pectoral fin problem I noticed this fin problem - It was long and straggly looking and it hadn't been that way before. I really don't understand what is going on - I know Betta's fins will suffer from poor water quality but my water has been fine. I had an ammonia spike a few months ago but did e/o/day water changes to keep the ammonia down and nothing happened with his fins then. The rest of his fins are beautiful. What would cause a part of the fin to become longer than the rest of the fin? I am baffled and would really appreciate any help. Thank you so much!


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Sorry, I am unable to see the fins clearly in the pic


The "fin" below the chin, could it be part of the beard?

Could it be a rip in the pectoral fin? extending it outward?


----------



## LadySamsara (Aug 29, 2015)

Hello WildForFish and thank you for your response. I finally found a picture and the long, straggly fins are Pelvic Fins. As for the Pectoral Fin, it's so difficult to explain. The fin starts and then halfway around, there is an extended piece of fin...I would guestimate it as being about 1/4 inch wide and extending a little over 1/4 inch past the rest of the normal fin. I honestly don't think it's due to my water, as since the ammonia spike I had I check for ammonia every day or every other day and my nitrates are barely readable, I'd say 5ppm. No nitrites. I guess it could be a rip but it's so hard to see as he doesn't stay still. He's still very active and his usual self.


----------

